# Boyz N the Hood champagne gold 63



## 'Pala Pervert (Jan 6, 2007)

Am about to paint my 64 SS and have decided not to go for a HoK cocoa pearl metallic but something more original. Have been looking at the xframechevy.com site at the factory colours but wondered if anyone knows the exact colour for Ice Cube's champagne gold 63 drop top in the film?

Also, does anyone have pics of low-lows gunned in PPG Anniversary Gold or Saddle Tan?

Information welcomed please.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

fawn maybe...dont recal the exact color


----------



## 'Pala Pervert (Jan 6, 2007)

Fawn rings a bell. Does anyone have paint codes for fawn metallics in the Chevy range?


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

mocca...maybe!!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 'Pala Pervert_@Aug 17 2008, 01:45 PM~11365588
> *Fawn rings a bell. Does anyone have paint codes for fawn metallics in the Chevy range?
> *


http://www.tcpglobal.com/autocolorlibrary/


----------



## 'Pala Pervert (Jan 6, 2007)

Ragtop ted - that's the best website in the world! I'm still looking - gotta have the decision made asap.

At the moment it's a toss up between champagne/gold metallic with white top or white top with full gold chunky flake. Thoughts?


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 'Pala Pervert_@Aug 30 2008, 05:36 AM~11477508
> *Ragtop ted - that's the best website in the world! I'm still looking - gotta have the decision made asap.
> 
> At the moment it's a toss up between champagne/gold metallic with white top or white top with full gold chunky flake. Thoughts?
> *


I'd go with the metallic,straight gold or silver flake looks unfinished to me.
Now add some candy over that gold flake,then you're pimpin'.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 'Pala Pervert_@Aug 30 2008, 04:36 AM~11477508
> *Ragtop ted - that's the best website in the world! I'm still looking - gotta have the decision made asap.
> 
> At the moment it's a toss up between champagne/gold metallic with white top or white top with full gold chunky flake. Thoughts?
> *


  The only thought I have is to take your time on deciding the color. Don't make a fast decision. Think it through. :biggrin:


----------



## 'Pala Pervert (Jan 6, 2007)

Wise words boys. I think I need to do this body colour but with Ermine white hardtop. WHAT IS THE CODE FOR THIS PAINT>???

http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/0...e/photo_07.html


----------



## 'Pala Pervert (Jan 6, 2007)

I've found a 1970 Impala colour called 55 Champagne Gold poly. Anyone know if this colour is similar to the Hood Rich 63?


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

heres mine
i can find the color but it might take a couple of days








its real nice champagne, mild metallic


----------

